# Syrian crisis



## mike_cos (May 6, 2011)

what's happen in syria?.... look at this map..







. reminds me something.....






will be the case to cut and eat it before Iran or someone else?


----------



## Marauder06 (May 6, 2011)

"Other," what the authors of the map couldn't bring themselves to say "Jewish?" :-|


----------



## mike_cos (May 6, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> "Other," what the authors of the map couldn't bring themselves to say "Jewish?" :-|


lol.... maybe STRATFOR not know that those lands are Israel...


----------



## Marauder06 (May 6, 2011)

What's that "other" in the far right of Syria?  Jews?  Zoroastrians?


----------



## Dame (May 6, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> What's that "other" in the far right of Syria? Jews? Zoroastrians?


"Sparsely Populated."  Looks like you need a better graphics card, Sir.


----------



## HOLLiS (May 6, 2011)

Crisis?   If Assad is still in power than it is still a crisis.    I was hoping Pelosi would adopt him, when she visited him.   Or Assad adopting her would have been better.


----------



## Dame (May 6, 2011)

Oh wait. You mean in the upper corner?  Oh, that's the zombie colony.


----------



## mike_cos (May 6, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> What's that "other" in the far right of Syria? Jews? Zoroastrians?



UNIFIL  (LMAO)


----------



## Marauder06 (May 6, 2011)

Dame said:


> Oh wait. You mean in the upper corner? Oh, that's the zombie colony.



Well, that would make sense because it is Zombie Awareness month...



I mean the area to the east of Hasakah ;)


----------



## Dame (May 6, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> I mean the area to the east of Hasakah ;)


Yeppers. Zombie colony.

(At least that's what my ZOMINT tells me.)


----------



## Marauder06 (May 6, 2011)

Dame said:


> Yeppers. Zombie colony.
> 
> (At least that's what my ZOMINT tells me.)



Hey, I'm the only one on the site allowed to invent intelligence disciplines ;)


----------



## pardus (May 6, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> What's that "other" in the far right of Syria? Jews? Zoroastrians?



Kurds?


----------



## Marauder06 (May 6, 2011)

Could be I guess, but the Kurds have their own color (purple)


----------



## pardus (May 6, 2011)

lol, I'm going blind.


----------



## Casimir (May 6, 2011)

pardus said:


> lol, I'm going blind.



that's what happens when yer old


----------



## pardus (May 6, 2011)

Choke on some delicious Taiwanese noodles wanker!


----------



## Casimir (May 6, 2011)

haha, will do! Plenty of delicious Taiwanese noodles to go around!


----------

